# The set of the day - Show us whats on your side today!



## MastrAndre (Jul 14, 2017)

Since I change my set up by every shift, I have (somewhere else) the tradition to show what Ive chosen for the day.













































Cheers Andre


----------



## Anton (Jul 14, 2017)

MastrAndre said:


> Since I change my set up by every shift, I have (somewhere else) the tradition to show what Ive chosen for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's a lot of muscle !

On last pic, what's the 3rd one from the right?


----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 14, 2017)

It's a Xerxes Custom Laser with double Hamon, the same like in the first pic in the middle


----------



## zetieum (Jul 15, 2017)

Yeah! the set of Andre comes to KKF !


----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 15, 2017)

[emoji41]


----------



## SliceNDice (Jul 15, 2017)

Where did you get your leather knife roll? Reminds me of my knife roll that I picked up when I visiting Uruguay in the 90's. Damn, I miss that knife case. Uruguayans have some premium leather.


----------



## ewebb10 (Jul 15, 2017)

That Harner!! That is a nice collection.


----------



## Wdestate (Jul 15, 2017)

SliceNDice said:


> Where did you get your leather knife roll? Reminds me of my knife roll that I picked up when I visiting Uruguay in the 90's. Damn, I miss that knife case. Uruguayans have some premium leather.



not my bag but have the same one, google steven goodson knife roll, you will find that one. really nice guy to work with to customizes the bag slots/sizes/embroids and you can tell he really stands by his product. it has served me well for years in a pro kitchen.


----------



## tommybig (Jul 15, 2017)

Andre, i always wondered, why no other serrated/bread knifes?


----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 15, 2017)

Well Tommy, it just functions [emoji4]
I've just spent the evening playing with a Ohira Renge Suita you could know [emoji6] f a n t a s t I c!!


----------



## SliceNDice (Jul 15, 2017)

Wdestate said:


> not my bag but have the same one, google steven goodson knife roll, you will find that one. really nice guy to work with to customizes the bag slots/sizes/embroids and you can tell he really stands by his product. it has served me well for years in a pro kitchen.



Thanks for the tip, Wdestate.


----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 16, 2017)

Day off is sharpening day: dressed four stones, sharpened five knives (Bogdan rules!!) and filled the roll up for the upcoming week;


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 16, 2017)

I typically don't use many during service but tonight I had some slicing to do. (please ignore the cigarette burns on the edge of my block.)




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## supersayan3 (Jul 16, 2017)

MastrAndre said:


> Since I change my set up by every shift, I have (somewhere else) the tradition to show what Ive chosen for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you please name them all?
Especially the one with the golden ferrule yo handle


----------



## supersayan3 (Jul 16, 2017)

MastrAndre said:


> [emoji41]



Name these as well please


----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 17, 2017)

On the last pic:
Misono UX10 225mm
Wüsthof bread knife 230mm
Harner Line Knife 256mm
Catcheside Bull nose 240mm
Konosuke GS 240mm
Catcheside Nakiri Honyaki 176mm
Watanabe Pro Gyuto Kasumi 270mm


----------



## Khouji (Jul 17, 2017)

What do you call the 8th Sets of Knives? Where did you buy it? It looks sharp and dangerous!:nunchucks:


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 17, 2017)

Salty dog said:


> I typically don't use many during service but tonight I had some slicing to do. (please ignore the cigarette burns on the edge of my block.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



***? Photobucket is messed up these days.


----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 17, 2017)

Today:


----------



## fujiyama (Jul 17, 2017)

MastrAndre said:


> Since I change my set up by every shift, I have (somewhere else) the tradition to show what Ive chosen for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andre,

Who crafted the 5th one from the left? I'm not sure if it's a sujihiki or yanagiba.

Impressive collections!


----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 17, 2017)

fujiyama said:


> Andre,
> 
> Who crafted the 5th one from the left? I'm not sure if it's a sujihiki or yanagiba.
> 
> Impressive collections!



It's a AOKI Warikomi 300mm Sujihiki 

And thanks


----------



## Rob_Sutherland (Jul 17, 2017)

MastrAndre said:


> Day off is sharpening day: dressed four stones, sharpened five knives (Bogdan rules!!) and filled the roll up for the upcoming week;



What's the second from the left? And how long is the Ealy fourth from the left?

Thanks!


----------



## Khouji (Jul 17, 2017)

fujiyama said:


> Andre,
> 
> Who crafted the 5th one from the left? I'm not sure if it's a sujihiki or yanagiba.
> 
> Impressive collections!



I can't take my eyes with this set of knives. I also want to have this set.irate1:


----------



## supersayan3 (Jul 17, 2017)

What is the fifth knife, from the left in the first picture?


----------



## sharptools (Jul 18, 2017)

Khouji said:


> I can't take my eyes with this set of knives. I also want to have this set.irate1:



I second that!


----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 18, 2017)

Rob_Sutherland said:


> What's the second from the left? And how long is the Ealy fourth from the left?
> 
> Thanks!



The second from left is a rare Asai santoku. That Ealy has 225mm


----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 18, 2017)

supersayan3 said:


> What is the fifth knife, from the left in the first picture?



Do you meat that one with the copper hilt? 
That's a Xerxes UF-HK Gyuto 215mm


----------



## supersayan3 (Jul 18, 2017)

Thank you very much!
Enjoy all these beautiful knives [emoji106]


----------



## Dirt (Jul 18, 2017)

Such a pleasure to see so many beautiful knives in one place


----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 21, 2017)

Today [emoji41]


----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 22, 2017)

Set of this weekend


----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## khashy (Jul 26, 2017)

I like today's set &#128521; 

And actually generally speaking, I love that you rotate through your knives and use all of them


----------



## qjlforever (Jul 27, 2017)

how many knives do you guys use daily


----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 28, 2017)

qjlforever said:


> how many knives do you guys use daily



I use about 7-8 daily, but my position allows me to play around [emoji6]


----------



## Wdestate (Jul 28, 2017)

MastrAndre said:


> I use about 7-8 daily, but my position allows me to play around [emoji6]



thats pretty awesome, i bring the same roll to work and sometimes never even get to open it, those are always sad days.


----------



## dblnickels (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice thread. Liking the working patinas.
What is the k-tip with grey ferrule?


----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 29, 2017)

dblnickels said:


> Nice thread. Liking the working patinas.
> What is the k-tip with grey ferrule?



It's a Dalman k-tip gyuto Mizu Honyaki


----------



## dblnickels (Jul 29, 2017)

Boom.


----------



## Matus (Jul 30, 2017)

This is where I am at the moment


----------



## khashy (Jul 30, 2017)

I find that sometimes the Doi can be difficult to use without a handle


----------



## Anton (Jul 30, 2017)

Matus said:


> This is where I am at the moment



Is that to the left a doi?


----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 31, 2017)

New week starting...


----------



## MastrAndre (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Matus (Jul 31, 2017)

Anton said:


> Is that to the left a doi?



Nope, that is a very special blade that I will be making a special handle for. It should then turn up on tbe BST eventually. For now it is a secret blade


----------



## valgard (Jul 31, 2017)

Matus said:


> Nope, that is a very special blade that I will be making a special handle for. It should then turn up on tbe BST eventually. For now it is a secret blade



come on... your such a tease


----------



## Anton (Jul 31, 2017)

valgard said:


> come on... your such a tease



Seriously


----------



## Matus (Jul 31, 2017)

It is a BIG & HEAVY blade made by Pavel Bolf - probably not too well know here on KKF, but he is a highly regarded Katana smith from Czech Republic. He even makes his own Tamahagane. To get an idea on the size - it is next to 240 Munetoshi


----------



## khashy (Jul 31, 2017)

He has done a great job. The profile and even the tang look just like the Doi gyuto


----------



## valgard (Jul 31, 2017)

woah! big knife and very interesting project. Profile looks sweet too.


----------



## Matus (Jul 31, 2017)

valgard said:


> woah! big knife and very interesting project. Profile looks sweet too.



It is the geometry of the grind that makes this a very 'not a Doi' knife  But all in due time - with better photos and matching handle


----------



## valgard (Jul 31, 2017)

Matus said:


> It is the geometry of the grind that makes this a very 'not a Doi' knife  But all in due time - with better photos and matching handle



[emoji119][emoji41]


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 31, 2017)

Matus said:


> This is where I am at the moment



Love the handle on that first one Matus... looks so sleek :sly:


----------



## Anton (Jul 31, 2017)

The queen has just left the house but what a set this has been. Really, Hoss's work is for me hard to compare and a baseline


----------



## valgard (Jul 31, 2017)

Show off! all of you!


Anton said:


> The queen has just left the house but what a set this has been. Really, Hoss's work is for me hard to compare and a baseline
> 
> View attachment 36477
> View attachment 36478
> View attachment 36479


----------



## MastrAndre (Aug 4, 2017)

Today:


----------



## valgard (Aug 4, 2017)

gotta love today's set


----------



## banjo1071 (Aug 4, 2017)

its ok


----------



## TheCaptain (Aug 4, 2017)

Love the handle on the nakiri!


----------



## MastrAndre (Aug 6, 2017)

Today: heavy metal &#129304;[emoji41]


----------



## inzite (Aug 6, 2017)

these two while the hiromotos and shig are out for rehandling.



IMG_20170804_232724_185 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## supersayan3 (Aug 7, 2017)

MastrAndre said:


> Today: heavy metal &#129304;[emoji41]



Heavy Metal &#129304;[emoji41][emoji450]
Finally, without the Wusthoffs, no matter how nice comfortable handles they have [emoji4]


----------



## MastrAndre (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## valgard (Aug 8, 2017)

MastrAndre said:


>



what's the third from the right Andre? I'm smitten.


----------



## MastrAndre (Aug 8, 2017)

valgard said:


> what's the third from the right Andre? I'm smitten.



My new one, got it just yesterday [emoji6]
Don't you recognise that? [emoji41]


----------



## loong (Aug 8, 2017)

inzite said:


> these two while the hiromotos and shig are out for rehandling.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170804_232724_185 by Ricky Cheong Photography, on Flickr



is that a denka cleaver?


----------



## MastrAndre (Aug 9, 2017)

loong said:


> is that a denka cleaver?



TF calls it nakiri...nice dark set!!


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep (Aug 9, 2017)

My set today:


----------



## inzite (Aug 9, 2017)

loong said:


> is that a denka cleaver?



yes haha he calles it a large nakiri cleaver hybrid


----------



## inzite (Aug 9, 2017)

MastrAndre said:


> TF calls it nakiri...nice dark set!!



haha yes thank you!


----------



## Wdestate (Aug 9, 2017)

BeepBeepImAJeep said:


> My set today:



Some fun knives there


----------



## MastrAndre (Aug 9, 2017)

BeepBeepImAJeep said:


> My set today:



I recognise my fingerprints on a lot of them [emoji41]


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep (Aug 9, 2017)

:laugh: i`ve washed them well


----------



## MastrAndre (Aug 9, 2017)

BeepBeepImAJeep said:


> :laugh: i`ve washed them well



They are inside [emoji6]


----------



## loong (Aug 12, 2017)

inzite said:


> yes haha he calles it a large nakiri cleaver hybrid



Really love this set... but don't know where to get. Especially the nakiri cleaver...which seems not on the FT's website


----------



## MastrAndre (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## chipzaroy (Aug 13, 2017)

:wow:

amazing collection, Andre.


----------



## MastrAndre (Aug 15, 2017)

Playing around...


----------



## MastrAndre (Aug 15, 2017)

Set ready for day off


----------



## MastrAndre (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## LucasFur (Aug 17, 2017)

Is it possible to make a list in your profile with the knives you have? 
I freaking love looking at peoples complete lists. Its just so sweet just to see everything together, then look at the pictures and be like 'oh yea that's nice, gotta get me one of those."


----------



## LucasFur (Aug 17, 2017)

BeepBeepImAJeep said:


> My set today:



BeepBeepImAJeep 
what is that blade to the right of the Chris Anderson and to the left of the Don Neguyugenen??


----------



## LucasFur (Aug 17, 2017)

Found it ... thanks for posting a "my knives page" 
for all interested its a 
Xerxes Custom San Mai 210mm Gyuto 
https://www.facebook.com/Xerxes.Knives/ 
- what i found online.


----------



## MastrAndre (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## MastrAndre (Aug 19, 2017)

Hard work? Big guys!


----------



## Wdestate (Aug 19, 2017)

MastrAndre said:


> Hard work? Big guys!



How you like the CJA addition? Been convincing myself for a while not to buy one but the Willpower is getting weak


----------



## MastrAndre (Aug 20, 2017)

Wdestate said:


> How you like the CJA addition? Been convincing myself for a while not to buy one but the Willpower is getting weak



Be happy, not so many blades available at the moment [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]

I like it a lot, and I've ordered a few ones again...Cris is one of the makers with a proper own style, he loves his work and you can feel it in his knives...


----------



## MastrAndre (Aug 21, 2017)

Weekend warriors:







We're done, let's go home...[emoji41]


----------



## Simonsimon (Aug 21, 2017)

Setup&#129421;


----------



## MastrAndre (Aug 21, 2017)

Simonsimon said:


> Setup&#129421;



An exquisite one!!


----------



## MastrAndre (Aug 23, 2017)

Light program [emoji41]


----------



## MastrAndre (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## valgard (Sep 2, 2017)

I could rock that Catchie :doublethumbsup:


----------



## fuguk (Sep 4, 2017)

So when can I sleep over? :razz:




MastrAndre said:


> Since I change my set up by every shift, I have (somewhere else) the tradition to show what Ive chosen for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MastrAndre (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## MastrAndre (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## MastrAndre (Sep 16, 2017)

Power


----------



## NotThinEnough (Sep 16, 2017)

MastrAndre said:


>



same with Valgard. Which maker is the third blade from the right? very photogenic. Xerxes?


----------



## robenco15 (Sep 17, 2017)

MastrAndre said:


> Since I change my set up by every shift, I have (somewhere else) the tradition to show what Ive chosen for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Top photo, all the way to the right. What knife is that?


----------



## ob-gym (Sep 17, 2017)

Gesshin/Ashi Ginga 210mm gyuto


----------



## robenco15 (Sep 17, 2017)

ob-gym said:


> Gesshin/Ashi Ginga 210mm gyuto



Thank you!


----------



## alterwisser (Sep 17, 2017)

NotThinEnough said:


> same with Valgard. Which maker is the third blade from the right? very photogenic. Xerxes?



Laseur


----------



## MastrAndre (Sep 17, 2017)

alterwisser said:


> Laseur



Yes


----------



## daddy yo yo (Sep 19, 2017)

@MastrAndre: I understand you are very fond of your UX10. Is it a 240? I read somewhere you had it thinned, right? Why is that? And how does the bolster/handle feel compared to other Western handles? 

I must admit your pics make me want to buy a UX10 more and more... There was one on BST recently but I was a bit too late...


----------



## alterwisser (Sep 19, 2017)

daddy yo yo said:


> @MastrAndre: I understand you are very fond of your UX10. Is it a 240? I read somewhere you had it thinned, right? Why is that? And how does the bolster/handle feel compared to other Western handles?
> 
> I must admit your pics make me want to buy a UX10 more and more... There was one on BST recently but I was a bit too late...



Let me chime in here .... 

The truth is that he doesn't really like the UX10. He just keeps it around (and in most pics) to annoy us folks in the German knife forum.....

I hope you can handle the truth! [emoji12]


----------



## Sharpchef (Sep 20, 2017)

alterwisser said:


> Let me chime in here ....
> 
> The truth is that he doesn't really like the UX10. He just keeps it around (and in most pics) to annoy us folks in the German knife forum.....
> 
> I hope you can handle the truth! [emoji12]



That`s it! nailed on the point.... The one he has is reworked by Jürgen Schanz so not to buy.... in regular market.....

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## MastrAndre (Sep 20, 2017)

[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## valgard (Sep 20, 2017)

badass


----------



## Sharpchef (Sep 21, 2017)

MastrAndre said:


> [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]



Nice blades Andre! :doublethumbsup:

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## supersayan3 (Sep 21, 2017)

MastrAndre said:


> Power



Epic


----------

